# Damascus 240 mm Wa Gyuto finished.



## WillC (Dec 26, 2011)

Happy Christmas all :biggrin: Here is a quick sneak preview of the 240mm wa Gyuto in a w's pattern to match the Suji and the Petty. I'm hoping to get some nice light to take some detail photos tomorrow. So full specs and photos will follow. In the mean time here is a quick video.
[video=youtube;iTGgzYUK3Fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTGgzYUK3Fg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like a nice knife. Can't wait to see some still pictures.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 26, 2011)

looks very nice, would also like to see some stills with a little less glare to see the steel better.


----------



## WillC (Dec 27, 2011)

Many thanks Guys, your support and feedback is very much appreciated.:thumbsup:
Here are some specifications
Blade length - 239mm
Handle length - 131mm
Total weight - 225 grams
Taper from above choil, centre, to 10mm behind the tip
2.2mm - 1.8mm - 0.7mm
Edge thickness, ground to 0.1mm before sharpening. After sharpening an average of 0.2mm measured at the back of the final bevel.
The bevel is set at approximately 11 degrees per side. Finishing stone, Sigma 13K.
Balance point is 10mm in front of the choil.
The faces are convex giving the blade less flex considering the thinness and amount of taper. And giving much better cutting performance by reducing suction and sticking. This is illustrated in the photos bellow.
The steels are 75ni8 and en42J, around 3000 layers in this pattern triple tempered for a final edge hardness of around 60hrc.
The finish is hand rubbed to 600 grit, then etched and polished with micro mesh to around 3K.
The handle assembly is using a slotted dowel method. In this case the dowel is brass, giving the knife neutral balance without making the handle too large. Also giving great strength.


----------



## WillC (Dec 27, 2011)

Lots of Photos for this one.


----------



## WillC (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## WillC (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## WillC (Dec 27, 2011)

Some shots to demonstrate the amount of convexity.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Dec 27, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 27, 2011)

x2. That is one sharp looking knife! :groucho:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 27, 2011)

Boy, you really figured this stuff out QUICK.


----------



## WillC (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you my dears glad its pushing the right buttons, its all been with your help and guidance. I love this place.


----------



## Aphex (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking at the photo's, it's hard to beleive you've only been making knives for a few months. Your understanding of geometry and convexity is very impressive. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on one of these beauties.


----------



## WillC (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Aphex, your way up on the list, so you shouldn't have to wait too long I have surprised myself with my progress over the last year. I suppose I made my first damascus kitchen knife more than ten years ago from scrap and a chunk of oak. I'm not really going to count that though, it was rustic to say the least. I could probably leave it buried somewhere for time team to discover and ponder.
I think in this case my background in precision forge work and design has allowed me to move fairly quickly, the tools help a great deal as does the ability to adapt and make new ones. There is no doubt though I would still be floundering with flat grinds and slightly odd profiles if T.B.london had not visited me with his knife collection and urged me to join the Forum.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Jan 5, 2012)

This excellent Gyuto is for sale price here.
http://customkitchenknives.blogspot.com/p/for-sale.html
I will include this one in a January sale and offer a 10% discount on the price listed there for KKF members.


----------



## Aphex (Jan 5, 2012)

WillC said:


> This excellent Gyuto is for sale price here.
> http://customkitchenknives.blogspot.com/p/for-sale.html
> I will include this one in a January sale and offer a 10% discount on the price listed there for KKF members.



If my maths is correct, the discount would make this knife £414, which for a full damascus gyuto with a fancy handle, makes this knife i bit of a bargain compaired to how much other knife maker's would charge.


----------



## WillC (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Aphex, yep, its a very good price for a mighty fine Gyuto. I really want someone to be using it.:biggrin:


----------



## obtuse (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful and functional. I love it.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 5, 2012)

$640.75


----------



## WillC (Jan 5, 2012)

Was that an offer

Yeah thats about it, exchange rate dependent.


----------



## WillC (Jan 10, 2012)

This one is still here and wants a new home!


----------



## WillC (Jan 13, 2012)

I Cant' bear to see this sat here not being used. I'll drop a little further but its already a bargain and no waiting time. So £395
at todays exchange rate thats about $600 all in.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 13, 2012)

WillC said:


> I Cant' bear to see this sat here not being used. I'll drop a little further but its already a bargain and no waiting time. So £395
> at todays exchange rate thats about $600 all in.



PM Sent.
rgds
D


----------



## WillC (Jan 13, 2012)

This one is now sold, thanks KKF.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 13, 2012)

that was a great purchase!


----------



## zitangy (Jan 13, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> that was a great purchase!


tks..
I think so too..

very reasonable price, no wait time, excellent workmanship expected ( see the convexity picture) expected... an excellent purchase. Didnt get the "turbulence" ( much regrets) as it is really one of a kind ( 68,0000 layers) and I dont think that he will repeat it as it is too time consuming to make OR the price will go up significantly; unless another mishap happens. THe colorful handle hampered my decision process. Its lovely but my preference is for something more sedate

Still... rustable irons are not my thing. but desperately trying to appreciate it. I heard that Stainless damascus will not be as lovely(?) and I look forward to the feather damascus pattern from Will.( next batch)

hv a nice week-end..

rgds
D


----------



## WillC (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks David, the one with 68,000 layers is the 240mm suji on its way to you now It was again quite by accident, the original W's are so tiny you can barely see them, but the effect is very pleasing when you see it first hand, bit like moving water. I have not worked out how many was in the "Turbulence Pattern" It is a bolder pattern with larger layers to begin with.
Its tricky to say how many layers are in the Gyuto, because the layers are perpendicular to the blade. I forged 3 knives out of the billet so the layers in the billet are shared between the knives.
Layers in this W's billet though was 8,640. That was a 15 layer start, forge out and cut to 4 3 times, then forge out and stack to 9 and forge out with the pattern on top. That spread between 3 knives minus any wastage off the ends.
The Suji is still available.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey will thanks for the clarification..

So by " accident" too I have the 68,000 layers coming my way...

I shall resist the offer for teh Suji.. I shall resist! I shall resist.

Have a nice week-end....

rgds

D


----------

